# WAH Why wo't anyone answer my threads



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

OK right lets start an interesting thread, who likes the band KoRn cause I love the band it rocks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Not a huge fan, gotta be in the mood. :3


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

My bf is actually seeing them tonight, but he doesn't really like them- he just got free tickets lol


----------



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

personally im more of a System of a down fan  wow at least someones talking to me


----------

